# JAGUAR S-TYPE R SUPERCHARGED first spring clean.



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

a few pics of my 2002 Jaguar S-TYPE R. I took advantage of a rare warm day in the north east today so far this year to detail the exterior after a long winter.
after washing the car i used a Farecla clay mitt to remove any crud that had lay on the car over the last few months. i machine polished the exterior panels with Bodyline ultimate compound to remove the very fine swirls which could be seen under the artificial lights, i found it to be far better than the 3M polishes that are used normally in the bodyshop where i work, it gives a much deeper shine i found. 
i finished off with Autoglym super resin polish followed by Autoglym high definition wax for the paintwork, autoglym glass polish for the windows and meguires tyre gel.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking good Ziggy.

Doug.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice, a bit envious.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning car that and definitely a future classic! Do miss the old Jaguar on the bonnets.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and looks to have responded well to the treatments


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks like its come up well


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I miss mine - one of the best all round cars I have ever owned


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Stunning car you have there mate, a job well done


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

I love these and I think they are/were massively underrated.

One thing about them, if I remember correctly, was that it was the only S-Type that didn't have folding rear seats, so as to retain the structural brace behind them. Never seen one in the flesh to check however.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

James_G said:


> I love these and I think they are/were massively underrated.
> 
> One thing about them, if I remember correctly, was that it was the only S-Type that didn't have folding rear seats, so as to retain the structural brace behind them. Never seen one in the flesh to check however.


Strangely enough James, the seats do actually fold, but pretty pointless unless you are prepared to unbolt the large Bracing Panel which is the same width & height as both Seat Backrests together, with a middle cut out for the Ski Hatch and Bag. The Cable Pull Releases are well hidden down behind the Boot side Carpet faced Material, unlike the other S Types where the Cable Releases are much more prominant.

Doug.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work on a stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

these things rip


----------



## dcl0sm (Feb 26, 2008)

*Stunning*

Tony

Looks like you have done an excellent job on the cat, will be doing my fleet slowly over the next couple of weeks, as the weather picks up

Stu

:car::car::car::car:


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

DouglasH said:


> Strangely enough James, the seats do actually fold, but pretty pointless unless you are prepared to unbolt the large Bracing Panel which is the same width & height as both Seat Backrests together, with a middle cut out for the Ski Hatch and Bag. The Cable Pull Releases are well hidden down behind the Boot side Carpet faced Material, unlike the other S Types where the Cable Releases are much more prominant.
> 
> Doug.


Very interesting Doug, thanks for confirming the position. In many ways that makes it even more unusual, redundant functionality and all that.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

thanks for the positive comments everyone. i took the opportunity on good Friday while the wife was at work to re-do the centre hubs of the brake discs and the rear electric handbrake calipers. last year i painted them by hand with a brush with caliper paint and they looked ok but not great, so i rubbed them down, gave them a coat of primer and spray painted them with 2 coats of high temperature paint to give a smoother more natural finish.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

DouglasH said:


> Strangely enough James, the seats do actually fold, but pretty pointless unless you are prepared to unbolt the large Bracing Panel which is the same width & height as both Seat Backrests together, with a middle cut out for the Ski Hatch and Bag. The Cable Pull Releases are well hidden down behind the Boot side Carpet faced Material, unlike the other S Types where the Cable Releases are much more prominant.
> 
> Doug.


explained better than i could of have Doug as i've never had the need to fold them down.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

dcl0sm said:


> Tony
> 
> Looks like you have done an excellent job on the cat, will be doing my fleet slowly over the next couple of weeks, as the weather picks up
> 
> ...


yes it's looking as well as it ever has Stu with this new compound that i have used, it gives a superb swirl free finish and shine. look forward to seeing your motors again this year. the concours winner MGF is as good as it gets.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks absolutely stunning, ziggy. Brilliant work!! 

The best colour for a big jag, and the bright silver wheels really lift it to another level completely. It's incredible the difference a well prepared set of hubs, discs and calipers can make to the overall look of a car. 

A real beauty you have there buddy.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Great job on a great car!

Peter


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

Cookies said:


> That looks absolutely stunning, ziggy. Brilliant work!!
> 
> The best colour for a big jag, and the bright silver wheels really lift it to another level completely. It's incredible the difference a well prepared set of hubs, discs and calipers can make to the overall look of a car.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cooks. I've owned it for a couple of years now and the previous owner had done around 1k mile in 6 years and kept it garaged. I went to see 5 before I found this one. I've had the front bumper repainted for a few stone chips and the rear one for a slight scuff on the corner that wouldn't polish out and the rest has clayed and polished up beautifully, they have a nice flat paint finish from the factory unlike the motley finish on some modern cars which helps 
Like you say the hubs and calipers make all the difference. Stu who commented a few posts back gave me some good pointers on that front. He has exhibited at the classic NEC and won awards for his various MG's and always stresses the importance of how the wheels, hubs and calipers lift the whole car to the next level.
The underside was given a full Dinitrol rust proofing treatment at one of their specialist centres in February, bumpers and sill covers Off, arch liners and wheels removed etc and door cards, bonnet and boot trims removed to recoat all the inner body panels as well as the underside, floors and chassis . Hopefully she's good for a long time yet.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ziggy72 said:


> Thanks Cooks. I've owned it for a couple of years now and the previous owner had done around 1k mile in 6 years and kept it garaged. I went to see 5 before I found this one. I've had the front bumper repainted for a few stone chips and the rear one for a slight scuff on the corner that wouldn't polish out and the rest has clayed and polished up beautifully, they have a nice flat paint finish from the factory unlike the motley finish on some modern cars which helps
> Like you say the hubs and calipers make all the difference. Stu who commented a few posts back gave me some good pointers on that front. He has exhibited at the classic NEC and won awards for his various MG's and always stresses the importance of how the wheels, hubs and calipers lift the whole car to the next level.
> The underside was given a full Dinitrol rust proofing treatment at one of their specialist centres in February, bumpers and sill covers Off, arch liners and wheels removed etc and door cards, bonnet and boot trims removed to recoat all the inner body panels as well as the underside, floors and chassis . Hopefully she's good for a long time yet.


 I totally agree. If you can see that the hubs and callers are as clean as the wheel faces, it really does lift the whole car.

Sounds like you have a keeper there buddy, and the rust proofing will definitely keep the underside nice and corrosion free.

It's a really beautiful example mate.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Love these, fantastic looking things. Good mate of mine had a grey one few years back, he didn't like it that much and wasn't the most reliable thing about, but i really liked it. First and only supercharged motor i've driven, sound was awesome


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Stunning car


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

some engine bay pics


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks stunning! I actually prefer this shape s type r more than 2006 model.
I want to buy one as I think it will be a future classic.
I'd like a white one but it's so rare to find one.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

That's a nice car.

I parted with my 3.0 S-Type earlier in the year due to horrific rust in the sill and floor which was completely invisible until the sill cover came off. Yours should hopefully stay solid for years to come now. I cannot see nice examples of these doing anything other than going up in value.


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

keithyboy said:


> That's a nice car.
> 
> I parted with my 3.0 S-Type earlier in the year due to horrific rust in the sill and floor which was completely invisible until the sill cover came off. Yours should hopefully stay solid for years to come now. I cannot see nice examples of these doing anything other than going up in value.


yes they are starting to creep up in value for the good Supercharged examples. i'm planning on keeping this one a good while, as it stays on the the driveway 365 days a year in all weathers hopefully i've done enough to preserve it for a good few years yet.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Beautiful car, beautiful work.


----------



## audi mike (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice example, Credit to you


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Still looking amazing 

Has responded very well, just had another read with a brew :thumb:


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

ziggy72 said:


> i'm planning on keeping this one a good while, as it stays on the the driveway 365 days a year in all weather]


After 3 years of my pride and joy sitting on the drive I found a way to squeeze it into the garage. It used to drive me mad cleaning at the weekend, not using it all week and then needing to do it again so I know how much effort that takes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

